# FINALLY got the Alpine H650 hooked up.....



## X Ray (Oct 29, 2007)

So far, i've only used it in the apartment with a 4000 watt PA system. I wanted to get VERY familiar with it before I put it in the car. I usually do this with ALL of my car audio equipment. It makes the installs go quick and problem free. 

I have to say that I love it. I love how it makes the speakers disappear. It smooths out the low frequency response very well. I have a very hard time getting the low end smoothed out with this PA, and the H650 does it. I can't wait to hear what it does to the low end response in the car. 

The way this processor "fixes" the image is unreal. It makes the speakers disappear and it sound like the vocals are coming from a center channel that isn't there. I purposely set the sweet spot off to the left in the apartment to see how it corrects the image and it does it very well. It's amazing. 

Tips: If it's giving you a funny response, you need to remeasure your listening space, but make sure you move the mic around. Don't leave it in the same place for all the measurements. If you only measure from the drivers seat, move the mic slightly for each measurement.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

cool, congrats. let me know if you run into problems with the volume adjustment. I read earlier there might be issues with that.


----------

